

The technology that's taking data science by storm - lukaseder
http://tomtunguz.com/redshift/

======
lukaseder
... apparently, SQL is not dead yet. Again.

[http://www.nosql-vs-sql.com/#no-tation](http://www.nosql-vs-sql.com/#no-
tation)

